

Introducing Paymill (a german Stripe) - thibaut_barrere
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2012/08/14/introducing-paymill-the-stripe-ripoff-samwer-brothers-rocket-internet/

======
jokull
Stripe better move quickly

~~~
thibaut_barrere
Unfortunately I think it's going to take time...

